# Horror movies suggestions



## Dommak89 (Jun 10, 2013)

So I've been thinking about a movie night at my house and I was thinking horror movies for old time sakes. However, I'm not really up to date and not really sure what good horror movies are out there.

I'll try to describe what I like and what would be suitable:

I don't want it to be a gorefest. Seriously. I want people to be scared, frightened or surprised instead of feeling sick and throwing up. So no Saw Part XXVI and no tortute shit in general. And no Human Centipede shit.

The movie that recently caught me off guard was The Woman in Black. I also liked Mama but the end was kinda meh.

Also I'm skeptic about Japanese stuff, although it's supposed to be the most ....ed up horror shit.

I want the movies to be frightening but yet watchable.

So recommend me something!!


----------



## akinari (Jun 10, 2013)

Roman Polanski's "The Tenant" is pretty cool. Some of my favorites are The Shining, the original Black Christmas from the 70s, Poltergeist and The Exorcist. Recently not much has surprised me in the genre so I typically go for the old stuff. The Collection was pretty cool but might be too Sawish for your tastes.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 10, 2013)

Isn't the Tenant more of a Thriller than a Horror Movie? Thanks for the advice, but most of them have have probably already been watched. I mean they are classics!


----------



## akinari (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I guess you could classify it as a thriller, but I was genuinely uncomfortable during some parts of it.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jun 10, 2013)

got some for you:
The Woman in Black - really cool seeing daniel radcliff doing a mature role this time
Grave Encounters - and you'll never sleep again^^ There are some serious shock moments in there and its intense.... one of my favs
Sinister
Possesion
Devil Inside
Drag me to hell
Maniac - new one with Elijah Wood.... Looks really new to me in terms of production/camera work


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch VHS, it's a lot of fun. The sequel just came out too, but that one's a little bit more of a gorefest.

Also seconding Grave Encounters.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 10, 2013)

Pontypool is a surprisingly good, almost gore free horror.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 10, 2013)

I second pontypool and sinister. Both very good films with little to no gore.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 10, 2013)

"Manos: The Hands of Fate" Is surprisingly good. The ensemble is really believable and the cinematography is first class. get the special blue-ray, the special features really make it worth it!


----------



## User Name (Jun 10, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> got some for you:
> The Woman in Black - really cool seeing daniel radcliff doing a mature role this time
> Grave Encounters - and you'll never sleep again^^ There are some serious shock moments in there and its intense.... one of my favs
> Sinister
> ...



ive got to +1 these, all of these are pretty freaking scary. devil inside in particular and possession had me up for a couple hours haha. 

movies to avoid would definitely include pretty much every paranormal activity. 

i just saw the purge, which is from the makers of the paranormal activity series. it was not exactly the worst movie ive seen, definitely should not be in the horror category though as there was really only a couple genuinely scary moments.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 10, 2013)

Pontypool and Drag Me to Hell are the best recs so far. The latest version of Woman in Black was quite similar to Drag Me to Hell in terms of scares, Drag Me to Hell just has more of a tongue-in-cheek tone to it while Woman in Black takes itself very seriously.

El Orfanato (The Orphanage) is my favorite horror movie of the last decade that doesn't really have any gore (well, besides one very small shot). It's in Spanish so if you're one of those people that can't deal with subtitles be warned. You'll be cheating yourself, though. It's very moody and atmospheric and I think Mama was attempting to copy its tone in some regards. It's a lot better than Mama, though.

If you're looking for fun Japanese horror movies that aren't splatter I'd go with Ju-On: The Grudge (the 2002 one). It's sorta thin on plot but it's just a great set of jump scares and great creepy setpieces. The American remake (The Grudge) isn't half bad either, but I prefer the Japanese one slightly. The American remake of "The Ring" is good too (I don't like the Japanese original as much). "Dark Water" is pretty good - I think the original is slightly better than the American remake in this case too, but again the remake is pretty good. Most of the other modern classics like Audition and Cure have a fair amount of blood.

I'm guessing the new Maniac is probably a gorefest since the original sure was.

VHS was incredibly stupid, though it did have a couple clever segments. It was ruined by the fact they seemed to just cast all their fratboy/sorority girl friends instead of people that could act (with the exception of that super-creepy chick in the first segment). If you want a fun horror anthology there's still nothing that tops Creepshow. Trick R Treat seems to be the general favorite for recent ones. I can't remember it well enough to say if there's much gore in it.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of those suggestions.

I really hate the paranormal activity. I found the first one to be boring and didn't bother to watch the other ones.

I will def. look into the others. Sinister had been on my list, but some of these I haven't even heard of.

And btw it does not need to be without violence, but I really don't need one of those torture movies like Hostel. Although I like the first Saw Movie, before it became famous and the concept was abused.

By the way, what is Grave Encounters about without spoilering too much? Is it really the last episode of a show or is this just the story behind the movie?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 10, 2013)

That's just the concept, Grave Encounters is about reality tv idiots going to a haunted place that really turns out to be haunted. It's not bad as far as paranormal activity style movies go (not saying much).


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought Insidious was good.


----------



## User Name (Jun 10, 2013)

Blake1970 said:


> I thought Insidious was good.


oh no......

the sequel coming out= oh no x2...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 17, 2013)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose (2005). This is more drama than horror but excellent movie, nonetheless. Lawyer defends a priest who was involved in a failed Exorcism which caused the death of the girl he was trying to exorcise. 

The Exorcism of Emily Rose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"REC" (Spanish version, 2007) and its American remake "Quarantine" (2008). Civilians are trapped in an apartment building with tenants who are infected with a disease that makes them rabid. This is the kind of movie where you just want to barricade yourself in a closet and hide. 

REC (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Ruins (2008). Man eating plants. Yes, it sounds corny but pretty entertaining movie.

The Ruins (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jbab (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought The devil inside was an utter piece of crap, especially the ending


----------



## halomojo (Jun 17, 2013)

I would definitely say "The House of the Devil"

The House of the Devil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It perfectly captures the fun vibe of a late 80's/early 90's horror movie and it was made just a few years ago. Has a great soundtrack with a very memorable tune from the band, The Fixx. This is a great movie for getting together with friends, ordering a pizza and reliving that kind of feeling.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 17, 2013)

jbab said:


> I thought The devil inside was an utter piece of crap, especially the ending



Hmmm, I may have to see this. It sounds interesting. I'm into exorcism movies so...


----------



## tripguitar (Jun 17, 2013)

i dont know why people hate on the "Paranormal Activity" movies.... i liked the first couple alot. especially the 2nd one. and there's no gore really... 

recently watched VHS 2 which was really awesome, except that be too gory for you...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought Jacob's Ladder was pretty good.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 17, 2013)

Martyrs. Not super scary nor gory but it just made me feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2013)

Evil Dead if you're into black humor and tons of fake blood.

I'm not really one to suggest "good" horror since I always watch the worst movies I possibly can .


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jun 17, 2013)

Devil - 

If you let your mind fly and put yourself in that situation as if it was real, damn it's pretty scare.I enjoyed, it's a short movie and thank God not crowded by crap effects and cheesiness.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm watching Sinister I I just realized something really freaky.












I'm at the part where he found the box with the names of the people one it. The people in pool party are Dad, Mom, Vicky, and Amber. My wife's friend's sisters are Vicky and Amber. Barbecue is Dad, Mom, and Ronnie. I know someone named Ronnie, and he was in a car accident that killed his mom. And in sleepy time, it's Mom, Dad, Jake. Her dad's stepson's name is Jake. Just thought that was kind of freaky.


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jun 17, 2013)

The Mothman Prophecies is REALLY better than Sinister, it's clever and nothing is predictable and cheesy..Plus the end is nothing you could expect, no cheesiness around.
I really don't like Gere so this is the only movie with him I like.

The Mothman Prophecies (2002) - IMDb


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jun 17, 2013)

A Serbian Film. The uncut edition.


----------



## vilk (Jun 18, 2013)

It's already been listed on here once, but Drag Me To Hell is definitely one of my favorite horror movies. It's practically a black comedy though. But I swear I could watch that movie over and over. It's Sam Raimi (same guy as evil dead etc.)

As far as Asian horror is concerned, I really like the movie The Eye. It's about a girl with cataracts who gets an anonymous eye transplant donation and while at first she is happy to be able to see she soon realizes that some of the stuff that she sees no one else can see (because it's ghosts). who do loads of weird ass shit.


----------



## jbab (Jun 18, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Hmmm, I may have to see this. It sounds interesting. I'm into exorcism movies so...



Haha well maybe it's worth watching. It started off as interesting, but it quickly got boring


----------



## zappatton2 (Jul 13, 2013)

I watched the remake of Maniac last night, and I gotta say, for someone who watches horror movies pretty regularly, this one really disturbed me, there were moments where I couldn't even watch. Didn't like the original, but I highly recommend the remake, stylistically it was really cool (you always see things from the killer's perspective, including his delusions, and occasionally the camera pans outside of him when he's doing something particularly horrific, sort of like an out of body thing).

Elijah Wood was pretty amazing as the killer, though I kept imagining a guy in a dog suit telling him to go forth and kill (I needed to inject some levity while watching, it is pretty disturbing). Yes it was gory, but it was also well made, very artistic and well acted and executed.


----------



## Pweaks (Jul 13, 2013)

The Descent was the last good horror movie I watched. I recommend that one. No males in that one so it's a bit different (if you don't count slasher-movies).


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 15, 2013)

The Thing (original)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original)
Inside
I Saw the Devil

They'll all rip your tits off.


----------



## Datura (Jul 15, 2013)

The original 'The omen' from 1976. Not the greatest film of all time and you won't shit your pants, but its enjoyable.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 15, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> A Serbian Film. The uncut edition.



Okay, .... that. .... that with all the power of the Eagle and the Otter Spirit and John Travolta's Almighty Face. I didn't even finish that movie because it was so messed up.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 15, 2013)

The only notable thing about that movie is how the moron that made it tried to pretend it was some kind of political statement about serbia's history. What a pile of crap.

I'll check out the Maniac remake, sounds like it could be good.

I watched the Mothman Prophecies recently, that was a pretty good flick, sorta like one of the moodier x-files monster of the week episodes as a feature film.


----------



## Black43 (Jul 15, 2013)

The three I've watched most recently are Drag Me To Hell, The Shining and One Missed Call. All of which are pretty messed up


----------



## crg123 (Jul 15, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Okay, .... that. .... that with all the power of the Eagle and the Otter Spirit and John Travolta's Almighty Face. I didn't even finish that movie because it was so messed up.





Spoiler



just looked it up and saw there was a scene where the dude kills another guy with his "erect penis" and then the guy ends up raping his own son..... Da ....


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 15, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> A Serbian Film. The uncut edition.


 
Just read the plot on wikipedia. What a f_u_cked up movie.


----------



## Black43 (Jul 15, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> A Serbian Film. The uncut edition.


It's banned over in Australia, which, after reading the plot, is a GOOD THING.
Didn't think things got more messed up than Human Centipede, but this just enters a whole new realm of f**ked up.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 16, 2013)

You guys sound like a marketing team for it, that movie has no other point for existence other than desperately trying to get attention for being "EDGY." Seriously, it just blows. It shouldn't be banned for being offensive, it should be ignored for being a boring piece of crap that isn't even good for people that are looking for splatter effects. The human centipede movies are at least so outrageous that they earn their cred as a geek show kind of horror movie, but serbian film is just like something some 19 year old kid that listened to way too much disturbed and slipknot would have written in between compiling the list of kids he plans on shooting in his school. The description from the director of how it represents the state of serbia as a country after the wars or whatever was straight out of the playbook of someone that probably wrote the movie in between magic the gathering sessions in the hallways of his community college. 

ANYWAY, some other horror movies I watched recently, other than the Evil Dead remake:

Lake Mungo - An actual creative found footage movie, it's sort of slow and without much payoff but it's got a lot of good ideas and is much better than almost all of its ilk. Deals with a girl who died and her family sorting through both footage of her from when she was alive and finding ghostly images of her in current footage. 6/10

The Fly II - The Fly (1986) is possibly my favorite horror movie of all time and this is absolutely nowhere close to as good but I still have watched it repeatedly over the years. It's not good by any stretch of the imagination but somehow I always find myself watching it again. I guess the best thing you can say about it is it has a couple of the grossest effects in movie history, particularly the head getting crushed by the elevator. I still don't understand why the fly has a dinosaur head instead of insectoid features. This sure set back both Eric Stoltz and Daphne Zuniga's careers after they were so good in Mask/Some Kind of Wonderful and The Sure Thing/Spaceballs! 5/10


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 18, 2013)

wankerness said:


> This sure set back both Eric Stoltz careers after they were so good in Mask/Some Kind of Wonderful and The Sure Thing/Spaceballs! 5/10



I gotta disagree with Eric Stoltz getting set back in his movie career. IMHO, he has a very impressive career in movies that are drama. I actually enjoy the drama movies he's been in instead of say, "The Prophecy" or "Anaconda".

It's the same thing with Robert Patrick. He will always be known for playing the T-1000 in "Terminator 2" That's his stigmata film. He's played some really good roles in which he isn't an asshole or shooting a gun like in "Fire in the sky" (1993) and "The only thrill" (1997).


----------



## Basti (Jul 18, 2013)

- Ghostwatch. Best ghost film I've seen but I've never heard anyone mention it.
- Predators, if it counts, is one of the few that I'd happily watch more than once. Way better than most AVP's and Predator sequels. 

(watched that scene from A Serbian Film, lol why would you even...)


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 21, 2013)

Basti said:


> - Ghostwatch. Best ghost film I've seen but I've never heard anyone mention it.


Can't find anything about this one- the only thing with that title on IMDB is some BBC thing, and I take it that's not what you're referring to?


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 21, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> Can't find anything about this one- the only thing with that title on IMDB is some BBC thing, and I take it that's not what you're referring to?



Google is your friend 

Ghostwatch (TV Movie 1992) - IMDb


----------



## Basti (Jul 21, 2013)

mulgreaux said:


> Can't find anything about this one- the only thing with that title on IMDB is some BBC thing, and I take it that's not what you're referring to?



It is a BBC thing. It really doesn't look like much, but it has its surprises. 
And if you watch it, keep a lookout for...things


----------



## mcleanab (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned yet:

John Carpenter's THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_of_Darkness_(film)

Scared the crap out of me when I was 16. Freaky religious things going on all explained by hard science. Lots of tension. (And one of my acting teachers is a homeless woman in the beginning which I didn't find out until years later!)

Cheesey and 80's, but a great ride!


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 22, 2013)

I Saw The Devil - It's boring and dumb, well I guess rubber body parts still scare some emodumbs.The lesson is true "to kill a monster you need to become one".
Even though his role is dumb, I liked the main actor, sometimes I could see pain in his eyes.
Actors do the same dumb faces as in Ultraman/Spectraman and all other men  still fun is quaranteed.


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 22, 2013)

This is scarier than all horror movies together


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Out of what's been mentioned so far I would agree with Sinister, Mothman Prophecies, and Jacobs Ladder. 

Those were all legitimately scary movies that left me creeped out afterwards. 

The Fly and The Thing are also easily some of the best horror movies made, with special effects way ahead of their time. 

Some more suggestions would be The Cell, Event Horizon, and 1408.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 29, 2013)

The Cell is a good one, I always forget about it cause it doesn't really fall under any genre very cleanly. It's about a serial killer and has lots of super grotesque imagery and fantastical elements so I guess horror is probably the best thing to call it! The visuals on it are so great, and the rest of it isn't half bad either. 

1408 I thought was a great, focused horror flick for the first 2/3 or so, then it sorta went off the rails.

Event Horizon seems like something I would have thought was awesome if I saw it in high school, but by the time I saw it I just wasn't impressed by it in any way other than that eyeless person was kinda creepy. It's not terrible or anything but it just seemed too pedestrian or something compared even to things like Sunshine (another very flawed movie, but a much better-made one). And yeah, I know Sunshine was made long after it and may have ripped it off.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 29, 2013)

@Serbian Film: I found it, to be honest, extremely boring. Yes, some scenes are hardcore - but honestly, most of them are so cheaply done, it's more funny than disturbing.


My favourite Horror-films would probably be:
.) Hellraiser 1 and 2
.) Johnny got his guns (this is more horror than any splatter movie ever)
.) Event Horizon
.) Shining (the Kubrick version, with Jack Nicholson)


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 29, 2013)

petereanima said:


> @Serbian Film: I found it, to be honest, extremely boring. Yes, some scenes are hardcore - but honestly, most of them are so cheaply done, it's more funny than disturbing.



+1

Extremelly boring and cheaply done for sure like, as story is crap let's try to impress with disturbing things, the same thing when they crowd a crap story with 1000 effects just like Man Of Steel and a gazillion more, you CAN polish a turd, it'll be just a polished turd.
If people get scared with this crap how old are they, maybe 8?

To me darkness is scary, the unknown is scary, crap effects to me are dumb, movies with fast moviments and high noises are dumb, as story is not good, they have to use those things to make people jump in their seats, seems like the majority get scared with those things, they should see my grandma in the middle of the night wearing her "Texas Chain Massacre"(old, raggedy and stained) lingerie while walking the house without her dentures!


----------



## Basti (Aug 16, 2013)

Anything by Dario Argento. Kind of obligatory in the realm of horror/thriller. I'd say Profondo Rosso (Deep Red) is a good place to start (if you haven't already that is).


----------



## wankerness (Aug 16, 2013)

Basti said:


> Anything by Dario Argento. Kind of obligatory in the realm of horror/thriller. I'd say Profondo Rosso (Deep Red) is a good place to start (if you haven't already that is).



He hasn't made anything good since Opera, avoid the second half of his filmography like the plague. Some of his early films are definitely a waste of time for a horror fan, too (ex, Cat o Nine Tails). The following are well worth watching:

Bird with the Crystal Plumage
Deep Red
Suspiria
Inferno
Tenebre
Phenomena
Opera

Bird with the Crystal Plumage is a real classic but is more suspense/mystery than horror, Deep Red and Suspiria are just plain essential for any serious horror fan, the others are definitely worth watching as bizarre style exercises. Inferno is a sequel to Suspiria and is pretty universally dismissed as far as plot goes, but its visuals are great and a great companion piece to suspiria with the crazy dayglo colors. Tenebre is a very misogynistic axe murderer movie but it's got a lot of fans, it's like an inferior, meaner-spirited Deep Red. Phenomena features a razor wielding chimp, a midget with a spear, and a very underage Jennifer Connelly as a psychic who commands bugs, and thus is awesome (not to mention moronic). Opera is his most out-there in terms of style (well, camera angles and shots and stuff, it doesn't have the surreal colors of Suspiria/Inferno) and is yet another slasher mystery but the camerawork and everything is just nuts. Stay very, very far away from his Phantom of the Opera, and Trauma/Stendhal Syndrome seem to be more about how he wants to bang his daughter than anything else and are pretty unwatchable. Everything since then has been increasingly low-budget and bankrupt of ideas.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 17, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Phenomena features.... a very underage Jennifer Connelly as a psychic who commands bugs, and thus is awesome (not to mention moronic).



Holy crap!!! That was Jennifer Connelly in that movie? I know of the movie but never realized that was her. Didn't know who she was until I saw "Higher learning" (1995). Thank you for the heads up. I love finding out that certain actors/actresses were in movies I saw years ago.


----------



## Basti (Aug 17, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Holy crap!!! That was Jennifer Connelly in that movie? I know of the movie but never realized that was her. Didn't know who she was until I saw "Higher learning" (1995). Thank you for the heads up. I love finding out that certain actors/actresses were in movies I saw years ago.



aw yea Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 17, 2013)

What about Meg Ryan in Amityville 3D (1983)? 

I didn't know that was her until the late 90's.


----------



## Maku (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been watching horror movies a lot in last half a year and I've seen many, classics, new ones, w/e. As a child I was really horrified by every horror movie so I didn't care about them later on in my life, until this year. Now that everything has changed and I've grown up, only a few movies have really given me the creeps. One of them is REC. That ....ing ending scene will stay in my memories for years. Now on the second one you may all disagree, but when I was watching Blair Witch Project, I really felt afraid. It's a movie for people who have great imagination, because that's what the creators of it relied on. Grave Encounters was pretty scary too, but the humor at the start of the movie impressed me more than the scary parts. 

Now some other honorable mentions:

Serbian Film - I actually enjoyed watching it. It was pretty interesting take on a horror movie, and I don't know if I am a sick and a horrible person, but I never had this "wow this is so wrong and horrible, i better close dat shit" feeling once. The only time I sort of cringed was the part with the main character and his brother doin their thing with the people under the blankets or something (can't really remember since i watched this movie pretty long ago)

Cannibal Holocaust - This movie was cool as shit. I've heard a lot of stuff about it and had to check it out. Not really a horror movie, but worth watching

Guinea Pig series - I found them rather funny, but props for the special effects, especially in the Flower of Flesh and Blood

August Underground's Mordum - I have yet to see a movie so boring, and I hoped to see much more 'edgy' stuff as this is widely regarded as the MOST DISTURBING MOVIE EVAR. I do not recommend watching it, not because it is disturbing (for some of you, yeah, it might be), but because it is just horribly boring movie.

Salo - Not really a horror movie, but this may haunt you for a while, no need to say more, except that the director of this movie was killed after making it.

Deadgirl - Really sweet piece, I absolutely loved it, brings something new to this 'dead alive' concept

And I guess that's about it for now, I'm sure something will come to my mind later on.


e:/ i forgot Inside, a french movie. It was awesome.


----------

